# Zooming 'after' the shot



## AxelF (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I am curious if you can edit a picture (zoom in on it) and then save? I'm using Windows Photo Gallery and Microsoft Office Picture Manager. Every time I zoom in on it and crop the way I like, then save it, I'll open it up and it's the same old original photo from further away, but cropped of course.

Any way to get zoom feature to save when saving the picture to my hard drive? 

Thank you so much,
Axel


----------



## reznap (May 9, 2010)

....:scratch:

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk19/flashmanbebop/1212698703513.jpg


Sounds like you're looking at a thumbnail or a 25% view or something... crop it, then view at 100% - should look fine.


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2010)

Remember most image display programs (like windows picture viewer) will resize images when you view them so that they fill the whole frame area, rather than show them at their actual size - so they can appear a lot smaller than they really are. Click on the "show fullsize" icon to show the image at fullsize which should show your crop


----------



## RacePhoto (May 11, 2010)

While the other answers are correct I think the problem may be that the OP is ZOOMING in and cropping and expects that Zoom to be saved, when it's only a viewing function.

If you want the same effect as zooming in, you would need to crop and then view full size. (like previous replies have said) But if you want the picture to be the same size as the original you would crop, and the resize back up to whatever it was to start with.

If the original is 3008x2000 and you crop it to something smaller, then Image Resize back up to 3008x2000. This shouldn't be necessary, but since that was the question, there's the answer. 

Otherwise after you crop an image, when you open it again, you need to set the software to view full screen instead of actual size.


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 13, 2010)

Download a free photo editor like Picassa. Why waste time with a program that doesn't work?


----------

